# Top Gear for Sale EU



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

First of all I would like to say hello to all the members of this forum.

Some of the products I have for sale -


> Sustabol 250 Sport Pharma 10 ml - 250mg/1ml
> Testabol 200 (Testosterone Enanthate) 10 ml - 200mg/1ml
> Enanta-Med 300 (Testosterone Enanthate) 10 ml - 300mg/1ml
> Testabol 100 (Testosterone propionate) 10 ml - 100mg/1ml
> ...


WE DON'T SHIP TO North/South America,Africa and certain parts of Asia.
Contact me for more details - 





> sales@y



No minimum order
Payments - WU,MG,Wire.
Bulk discounts available if you want to resell locally.

For any questions send me a message or contact me via email - 





> sales@y


Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you have LNE? James wood your giving me wood with that amazing list.......But if u wanna make it here u need to have LNE..I dont see it on your list? I spend most of my time between asia and africa so i wont be able to order from u...But i have family in russia so were all good..I like u james wood i like u alot.I wanna see u do well.Please for the community please get some LNe on your list..Dr tillacle is harder and harder to find we need more..I miss dr tillacle LNE it had such a strong smell..Later james wood im gonna go fuk your mother with the wood u gave me


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 6, 2014)

Dear Mr James Woods

I really love your work, especially the movies you made in the late 80s / early 90s.
I particularly enjoyed your performance in Salvador from Oliver Stone and Videodrome by Cronenberg. The Boost was great piece of acting too.

I'm really sorry to see that you burnt all your money away and that you have to sell gear online to make ends meet...I wish I could help but unfortunately I live in Asia so I guess that ordering from you is not an option.

I wish you all the best

Sincerely, 

Lei


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

Great welcome as I expected.
Can we please only ask/post things related to the topic, not much chance of that happening here I believe but it would be nice.

You can find more information about the products here - 





> _y


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2014)

so you cant get LNE???


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

I have to confess I am not 100% sure what you are talking about. You should probably avoid abbreviations.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2014)

lettuce no ester -made by tillacle labs


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 6, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Great welcome as I expected.
> Can we please only ask/post things related to the topic, not much chance of that happening here I believe but it would be nice.
> 
> You can find more information about the products here -



Do you sell 20mL vials of Go fukka yo self
What idiot do you think is gonna buy your ebola invested oil


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

How can you even comment on something you haven't even seen or tested?
All the products listed and sold on my website have been tested by lifters/bodybuilders. They are all coming from the trusted supplier and I am selling them offline as well as online now. The reason I have the website now is because I want to expand my business further.

Like I said before, I know about the quality of the products from the feedback I got from people offline.

Obviously I did expect this kind of reaction from the online trolls, however if you criticize something at least have a valid reason for it.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow that is quite a list.  What are the prices for the items.  Any deals going?  Maybe post some pics of the products for everyone to see and some before and after pics of bodybuilders that have used them?  Now that would be advertising!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe they criticize because you didn't bother to read the forum rules before you came on here trying to sell stuff. First sign that you are an idiot. Secondly you come on here and expect us to take your word that your product is good because it's been "tested by lifters/bodybuilders." Why would you think you would be treated any differently? Who the fuk are you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> How can you even comment on something you haven't even seen or tested?
> All the products listed and sold on my website have been tested by lifters/bodybuilders. They are all coming from the trusted supplier and I am selling them offline as well as online now. The reason I have the website now is because I want to expand my business further.
> 
> Like I said before, I know about the quality of the products from the feedback I got from people offline.
> ...


So you aren't the lab producing this correct?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow... very nice packaging and labels (most important to me)

I'm looking forward to some feedback to ur products.  So far, extremely impressed.. good luck and welcome to SI

So, u don't deliver to the USA?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 6, 2014)

Will u ship to Ghana?


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

No, I am not a lab producing these products. I am getting them from my source and as we can all see they are produce by various labs.
At the moment I am not considering shipping to US because it is more complicated process for me. Also, no shipping to Africa and it will never happen. Regarding US/Canada it could change.

Also bulk discounts are available if you want to resell locally.


----------



## bronco (Nov 6, 2014)

do you accept credit or debit cards? Or maybe a Personnal check with my home address and telephone number?


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

WU,MG and wire only. Or you can come to my house with cash if you want to travel


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2014)

This is an american based forum...how do you expect to expand when you wont ship to the US?


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ooh, piece of candy


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 6, 2014)

Your website should be noroids.com. Noroids to the US. Noroids to Canada. Probably noroids in those vials either. 

And building a website is a great way to expand your business. Especially in such a legitimate, legal type of business like yours. You must be a very smart man.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

I have discussed this on other forums as well regarding the US. Only reason I stated this in my first post is because I have never shipped to US before.
What I will do is send a test order to US free of charge to see how it goes.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

Received some PM's can't respond because I have only 9 posts


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

If anyone is up for it from this board ( member with decent rep) drop me a message to arrange a test drive


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought you couldn't respond to messages? What's the point in sending you a message if you can't reply? Communication is key in any relationship and it really hurts my feelings when people don't respond to me ;(


----------



## event462 (Nov 6, 2014)

This whole thread makes me uncomfortable. Seriously, why would you even name your website that? That's just begging for the wrong kind of attention!


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 6, 2014)

What branch of the police department are you working for?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 6, 2014)

I really wish u would re-consider shipping to Ghana....How about Japan, will u ship there?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> No, I am not a lab producing these products. I am getting them from my source and as we can all see they are produce by various labs.
> At the moment I am not considering shipping to US because it is more complicated process for me. Also, no shipping to Africa and it will never happen. Regarding US/Canada it could change.
> 
> Also bulk discounts are available if you want to resell locally.



what do you have against africa??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## 11Bravo (Nov 7, 2014)

Ship to the north pole? Also very interested in the LNE if you can come thru.


----------



## Eoinm777 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm only begginer what on your list would benefit me the most and I'm in Ireland


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 7, 2014)

Top Gear??? You fukking liars!! Ive seen that show and this ISNT it. Prolly some bullshit American knockoff.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,
I can now respond to PM's as I have reached the post count required.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 7, 2014)

This thread is still going? Page 3 really? Lol


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lmao!! Unbelievable


----------



## bronco (Nov 7, 2014)

Fuking scammers!!!


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 7, 2014)

Where do you see scammers? I said in my post above I will send a test gear free of charge to one member with a decent reputation free of charge.
You can't really judge now without anything to back up your words can you?


----------



## mickems (Nov 7, 2014)

Eoinm777 said:


> I'm only begginer what on your list would benefit me the most and I'm in Ireland


hey bro. if you're only  beginner you only need grocery list.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok james...what kind of tester are you talking about here? A bottle of test? Or a few bottles of test or another compound? Or a 12 week cycle?


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 7, 2014)

Talking about 1-2 items. Already agreed on another forum to send a test, some clen and propionate.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok bro just curious


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 7, 2014)

Stupid a ss phone


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok bro just bi-curious



Fixed that for you.


----------



## event462 (Nov 7, 2014)

While I have no desire to get involved with him, would this guy appear more trustworthy if he actually gave one of our MUCH more experienced members enough gear to do a legit cycle, not just a vial too? If that is viable, the next question would be is all his gear going to be that good or did he just send the good stuff the first time? I cruise through Meso and I see they have this issue all the time. I can definitely see the temptation of free gear but then you have to put your rep on the line WHEN he eventually goes bad!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 7, 2014)

event462 said:


> While I have no desire to get involved with him, would this guy appear more trustworthy if he actually gave one of our MUCH more experienced members enough gear to do a legit cycle, not just a vial too? If that is viable, the next question would be is all his gear going to be that good or did he just send the good stuff the first time? I cruise through Meso and I see they have this issue all the time. I can definitely see the temptation of free gear but then you have to put your rep on the line WHEN he eventually goes bad!



better question would be who the fuk would injected his shit,,even for free i sure as fuk wouldnt


----------



## Spongy (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey bro, I recently lost my source.  I live in England and am interested.


----------



## event462 (Nov 8, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> better question would be who the fuk would injected his shit,,even for free i sure as fuk wouldnt



While I completely agree, how much you want to bet he's already gotten several members claiming to be VERY well known here willing to try out his gear if it's free.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 8, 2014)

Bro, seriously.  I need a new source.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> While I have no desire to get involved with him, would this guy appear more trustworthy if he actually gave one of our MUCH more experienced members enough gear to do a legit cycle, not just a vial too? If that is viable, the next question would be is all his gear going to be that good or did he just send the good stuff the first time? I cruise through Meso and I see they have this issue all the time. I can definitely see the temptation of free gear but then you have to put your rep on the line WHEN he eventually goes bad!


Oldest trick in the book. Send the vets and mods overdosed gear. Then send the usual bunk shit to regular members. Then when regular members complain they get flamed and banned.

Page out of World Pharmas playbook


----------



## Spongy (Nov 8, 2014)

Bro, seriously.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 8, 2014)

No!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 8, 2014)

I would love some overdosed gear. ..I'm an asset


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2014)

Got any sisters we can test out?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2014)

Page 4 and still goin strong.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2014)

go fuk your mother james woods u cocksucker!!!


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Send me a message so we can discuss what you need.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Why do people rage so much on this board? Only one things comes into my mind when I see all this rage -


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Why do people rage so much on this board? Only one things comes into my mind when I see all this rage -
> View attachment 1616


It's all that quality gear were using made in the good ol USA.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Must be, otherwise I can't think of any other explanation to this over exaggerated aggression without any reason.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 8, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Must be, otherwise I can't think of any other explanation to this over exaggerated aggression without any reason.



You ever try reading forum rules before posting? -_- ya ****


----------



## bronco (Nov 8, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Must be, otherwise I can't think of any other explanation to this over exaggerated aggression without any reason.



Look around bro... HOW MANY SOURCES DO YOU SEE HERE... THIS IS NOT A SOURCE BOARD


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 8, 2014)

Keep your piss gear and move on nobody here needs your garbage. No sources allowed here


----------



## Jada (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd like a egg and cheese on a bagel. ...


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Forum description -
Anabolic steroid underground. Steroid source reviews. Steroid black market and underground labs.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 8, 2014)

Bro, you're about to lose my business.  Still waiting...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Forum description -
> Anabolic steroid underground. Steroid source reviews. Steroid black market and underground labs.



give me a blowjob james


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 8, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Why do people rage so much on this board? Only one things comes into my mind when I see all this rage -
> View attachment 1616



You ain't seen nothin' yet Ms. Woods.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2014)

james is a great name for a Chauffeur


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Bro, you're about to lose my business.  Still waiting...



Hi,
I drop me a PM.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 8, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Hi,
> I drop me a PM.



Do you accept paypal?


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Do you accept paypal?



No I don't


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 9, 2014)

I will trade you a Chinese girl. She has green eyes.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 9, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I will trade you a Chinese girl. She has green eyes.



Whadup Lo Pan!


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> No I don't



K, I have cash on hand.  What's your address?


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

If you want come and visit be you are more than welcome. You would have to travel tho.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> If you want come and visit be you are more than welcome. You would have to travel tho.



All good bro, I'm in latvia right now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> If you want come and visit be you are more than welcome. You would have to travel tho.



why dont u come visit me and bring your sister


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Spongy said:


> All good bro, I'm in latvia right now.



Good. Like I said send me PM to discuss this further.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why dont u come visit me and bring your sister



I can't for 3 reasons.
1- I don't have a sister
2- Don't really want to travel
3- Even if I had a sister you would probably be to shy to talk to a female.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> I can't for 3 reasons.
> 1- I don't have a sister
> 2- Don't really want to travel
> 3- Even if I had a sister you would probably be to shy to talk to a female.



well mrs woods your wrong again..Just like u thinking u can post up your bullshit list..Dont even think about scamming around here jerkoff.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> well mrs woods your wrong again..Just like u thinking u can post up your bullshit list..Dont even think about scamming around here jerkoff.



Is it common for US to have a internet connection and a PC in a insane asylum? If yes, it explains a lot about your constant presence in my thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> Is it common for US to have a internet connection and a PC in a insane asylum? If yes, it explains a lot about your constant presence in my thread.



your right i am insane..Ill be on u mrs woods dont worry about that


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

James where's my sandwich?


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> your right i am insane..Ill be on u mrs woods dont worry about that



You would have to leave your basement first and I doubt you would dare to do that with your low self esteem.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2014)

And page 6 has been reached.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

sure james ill leave the basement only to run a nice ugb train on your tight ass..Scamming piece of shit


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2014)

I think all u guys are being tuff on jameswoods...

Be nice, he may be another "si future pro"


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> sure james ill leave the basement only to run a nice ugb train on your tight ass..Scamming piece of shit



In your imaginary world I guess where you are a strongman/powerlifter and mma fighter all in one. In reality you can only spam on forum and try to feel a little bit better about yourself because you're probably a nobody.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

ahhh mrs woods In my imaginary world i would love to anally probe u while all of ugb watches....You a scamming piece of shit


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ahhh mrs woods In my imaginary world i would love to anally probe u while all of ugb watches....You a scamming piece of shit



When is your birthday, I would like to give you a present, is it on the 30th of August?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

I dont spam the forum u fuk..just your thread


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> When is your birthday, I would like to give you a present, is it on the 30th of August?



how about a blowjob for my birthday u fukkin homo..I heard u give great dome..fuk scamming people with your bullshit list...Go make some real money suckin cock on the corner ..just like your mom


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> how about a blowjob for my birthday u fukkin homo..I heard u give great dome..fuk scamming people with your bullshit list...Go make some real money suckin cock on the corner ..just like your mom



You didnt answer my question, is it on the 30.08?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> You didnt answer my question, is it on the 30.08?



yes u whore thats my birthday


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

how does it feel to be a whore? following in your moms foot steps i see


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ms. Woods was over at MESO yesterday. She's not making many friends there, either.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Ms. Woods was over at MESO yesterday. She's not making many friends there, either.



And your point is?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> And your point is?



point is your a queer scamming fuk and everyone can smell your foul stank


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2014)

Jameswoods.. I really wish u were US domestic


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> point is your a queer scamming fuk and everyone can smell your foul stank



Your people judgment skills are beyond awful.

Anyway this is how most people with some brain cells see you -




Spamming my thread, sending me PM's I simply delete, you should get checked.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> go fuk your mother james woods u cocksucker!!!



james what are u still doing here I thought i told u to go fuk your mother


----------



## goodfella (Nov 9, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> And your point is?



Well, seems like you lack a bit of common sense. And I ask yhy would anyone wanna take a chance on you then, when you just basically admitted above your getting hate on another forum? Why would you be hated on there sir? Lol just saying, when you say that, leaves people to wonder why your hated on. 

So yeah, I'd say that is the point and pretty big one at that lmao....


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> james what are u still doing here I thought i told u to go fuk your mother



He's a 5min chump....no wonder why his mom wished he'd never been born


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

good luck trying to sell something here james


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> He's a 5min chump....no wonder why his mom wished he'd never been born



james should have been a brown stain on his grandma's couch


----------



## goodfella (Nov 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> james should have been a brown stain on his grandma's couch



hahahahahaha


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 10, 2014)

For all the keyboard bodybuilders and experts, people who are interested contact me directly and can actually communicate in a normal way.
It is just a handful of trolls trying to look stir shit up.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear James Woods, 
Go fukk yourself low level scamming piece of shit. This is MY hood!!!!
Sincerely,
Tilly


----------



## mickems (Nov 11, 2014)

This thread started as crap.ended up becoming interesting and funny. thanks Brother Bundy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2014)

Page 8 has now been created. Congrats everyone. Job well done.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Page 8 has now been created. Congrats everyone. Job well done.



James has come a long way on this board, all the trials and tribulations he's faced in shilling his pharm grade piss oils and he still chooses to log in and continue to try
What determination....this man is a go getter


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 11, 2014)

His gear as been tested and proven by Olympia....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2014)

Olympia?  The same douchebag rj caught in a mist of lies? Homo he was


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Olympia?  The same douchebag rj caught in a mist of lies? Homo he was



Wored it wrong; This is the 2015 revision....Hot of the press

His gear has been tested and proven by bodybuilders at the Olympia....Ronnie Coleman was said to have pinned his gear and said "Ain't nothin but a peanut"


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 11, 2014)

His Test 800 is said 2be what drove Kai Greene to fuk that grape....Amazing


----------



## Cee (Sep 12, 2020)

Great gear but limited supply


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 12, 2020)

Cee said:


> Great gear but limited supply



Did you really just post in a thread from 2014


----------

